# Outfit of the Day: Navy Trews



## thebeautybible (Jul 19, 2011)

_Top from Mango, Trousers from New Look, Shoes from All Saints, Watch is Micheal Kors and Cuff bracelet from Primark_​ My outfit was just for going to lunch and some shopping with my mum. My trousers were a recent purchase from New Look and I really love them. They were pretty cheap but feel quite good quality and are a great fit. I love wearing them with my old All Saints brogues I got a few years ago. I wasn't into the mens footwear thing until recently (don't know why I bought them at the time because I barely wore them!) and I busted these back out and now I've been wearing them loads!​ ​ I would love to see your outfits of the day too...​


----------

